# Ossabaw December hunt 2018



## Redman54 (Dec 10, 2018)

A good friend, my two oldest boys and I had a blast on the December Ossabaw hunt. We haven't been since the Jan Hog hunt 3 years ago and were a little worried going over hearing all the folks talking about the Hurricanes killing off a lot of the game. That was not the case. We had another very successful hunt and came home with lots of meat for the freezer. Spending time with the boys would have been worth it even if we struck out. All total, my oldest boy killed 5 hogs, my middle son killed 3 hogs, my buddy killed 2 hogs and a 5 1/2 year old 4 point and I killed 2 hogs. I had opportunities at several deer but the drag would have been terrible. I also could have killed several more hogs but chose not to. The boys also had plenty of shot opportunities on several more hogs but couldn't connect. All in all it was a great hunt, well organized and we made some new friends and memories.
 We should get selected for the hog hunt next year and I'll get to take all three of my boys.


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 10, 2018)

A few more pictures


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice guess DNR sharpshooter didnt kill em all


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks like yall had a blast Clay


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 10, 2018)

It was a great time and hunt. Seeing folks from previous hunts and making new friends. Redman, your boys do need their education furthered in regards to Fred Bear lol. Can’t wait to get back again.

Andrew bradley


----------



## ehunt (Dec 10, 2018)

We had a blast as well. The hog numbers are way down but we still managed ok. The 43 lbs of fish was definitely a bonus!


----------



## futbolwest (Dec 10, 2018)

Great to hear the hog population has rebounded some. Thanks for sharing guys and congratulations on your harvest!


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 11, 2018)

ehunt said:


> We had a blast as well. The hog numbers are way down but we still managed ok. The 43 lbs of fish was definitely a bonus!



I'd take the Redfish over a pork-chop any day!


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 11, 2018)

aabradley82 said:


> It was a great time and hunt. Seeing folks from previous hunts and making new friends. Redman, your boys do need their education furthered in regards to Fred Bear lol. Can’t wait to get back again.
> 
> Andrew bradley


Yes they do! Thanks again for the salt/pepper, peach cobbler and putting up with some noisy neighbors.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, seems not many people care to share their island adventures anymore and those island hunts are the best adventures in my book, we had a great hunt at sapelo last week also


----------



## jkp (Dec 11, 2018)

Great job guys!


----------



## GMARK (Dec 14, 2018)

Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Congrats on the hunt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like some great memories made!


----------



## breadfan (Dec 17, 2018)

We had a great time also. Can't wait to go back and do it again, hopefully next Jan for the hog hunt!


----------

